# can i make liquid calcium de icer with dow flake? i need to fill 150-200gallons



## Kzoolawnking (Oct 4, 2012)

wondering if there is a simple quick mix ratio to make liquid de-icer for a boom setup can i drop dow flake in and mix water? and input would be great. i really dont want a brine setup at my current location.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kzoolawnking;1496798 said:


> wondering if there is a simple quick mix ratio to make liquid de-icer for a boom setup can i drop dow flake in and mix water? and input would be great. i really dont want a brine setup at my current location.


I didnt write this. I'm just copy and pasting it. Found it on Plowsite here a couple of years ago in one of the threads. The search feature is also your friend.

First, there is no more Dowflake (78-78%). There is only Dowflake Xtra (83-87%).

Now put 41 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra in 8.2 gallons of water and you will end up with 10 gallons of 32% liquid calcium chloride.

If you wanted to make 250 gallons of 32% calcium chloride, you would need 1036 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra and 206.1 gallons of water.

Also, back to the original ?. In one gallon of water - 4 lbs. Dowflake Xtra and 0.8 gallons of water will give you 1 gallon of 32% cc.

For winter applications, the highest you should attempt to make is a 35% solution. Anything other 35% will fall out of suspension in freezing weather


----------



## Kzoolawnking (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response, i usually run through 1 ton of bulk salt per event. what would you see as equivelant to that in liquid form.. ?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, I have never tried but I have heard you do need to keep it suspended.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

In calcium chloride brine? 200-250 gallons? Maybe.


----------



## Kzoolawnking (Oct 4, 2012)

i wish i knew of ANY fill stations for calcium with 30 miles of Kalamazoo, Mi that would solve my whole dilema.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

terrapro;1496831 said:


> Yes, I have never tried but I have heard you do need to keep it suspended.


Only time I have had problems keeping it in suspension was when I was trying to dissolve to many chlorides in to few gallons of water.


----------



## Kzoolawnking (Oct 4, 2012)

do you have any idea of how many mixed gallons is equivilant to 1 ton of bulk salt? 120 gallons sound right?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kzoolawnking;1496885 said:


> do you have any idea of how many mixed gallons is equivilant to 1 ton of bulk salt? 120 gallons sound right?


Well if 1 ton of salt were claimed to treat 3 acres, with my 32% liquid calcium chloride I would probably use approx 180-240 gallons


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

But I seldom use straight calcium chloride. I use a 90% salt brine / 10% calcium chloride mix at a cost of .17 cents per gallon at a max of 100 gallons per acre.

I use this brine maker to make the salt brine and can also be used to make the cal chloride .......


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

I would look in to taking some totes to get some well brine.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

KZOO- check out http://www.thechlorideguy.com/ He may service your area easily. Or you might be able to get a smaller (1200-1500 gal) yard tank cheap and have him bring it.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

KZOO are you still looking for liquid calcium chloride? I offer it in 2.5, 5, 15, 55, 275, and +3000 gallon increments. Our product is unique in the fact that we have added twice the amount of a tackifier which keeps the solution active 3 times longer than other mixtures on the market. This also helps keep the product on the concrete/asphalt surface and not tracked inside your customers building. Let me know if I can help. Joe


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Wildridge where are you located?


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm located in Indianapolis, Indiana.

I can get you FOB pricing out of Spring Lake or Grand Rapids, Michigan. Which ever works best for you.

Let me know if I can help. Joe


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

If you get a few totes and drive up to St. Louis, MI (Michigan Chloride Sales) You can get them filled for about $40 each. I get 10 acres on a pretreat and about 5 on post treat per tote.


----------



## upstate29353 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Making brine with calcium chloride and magnesium chloride*

Can i make a brine like mebtioned above but use calcium chloride and magnesium chloride mix blend http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...0053&langId=-1&keyword=ice+melt&storeId=10051


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

upstate29353;1542206 said:


> Can i make a brine like mebtioned above but use calcium chloride and magnesium chloride mix blend http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...0053&langId=-1&keyword=ice+melt&storeId=10051


How would you figure out what your reading on your hydrometer should be. How could you tell you added the right amount of water?


----------



## upstate29353 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kubota 8540;1542425 said:


> How would you figure out what your reading on your hydrometer should be. How could you tell you added the right amount of water?


this is what i was looking at

First, there is no more Dowflake (78-78%). There is only Dowflake Xtra (83-87%).

Now put 41 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra in 8.2 gallons of water and you will end up with 10 gallons of 32% liquid calcium chloride.

If you wanted to make 250 gallons of 32% calcium chloride, you would need 1036 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra and 206.1 gallons of water.

Also, back to the original ?. In one gallon of water - 4 lbs. Dowflake Xtra and 0.8 gallons of water will give you 1 gallon of 32% cc.

For winter applications, the highest you should attempt to make is a 35% solution. Anything other 35% will fall out of suspension in freezing weather


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good Kubota... just be sure to always add Calcium to Water and not the other way around since the reaction creates heat.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Schoenberg Salt;1544306 said:


> Looks good Kubota... just be sure to always add Calcium to Water and not the other way around since the reaction creates heat.


I personally have never made it from dry product. I always use Liquidow from SICALCO (free plug)

However good info to have about adding calcium to water rather than the other way around. Someone else posted that info and I have just re-posted it a number of times.


----------



## GTMN (Aug 15, 2009)

I get the heat thing when mixing but what do you mean to add water to the calcium versus calcium to the water? Every time I make the calcium brine I get the heat.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

GTMN;1544327 said:


> I get the heat thing when mixing but what do you mean to add water to the calcium versus calcium to the water? Every time I make the calcium brine I get the heat.


I don't know, but I have heard that before that you should add the calcium chloride to the water rather than the other way around. I have heard it a number of times. Some one stated something about the gasses it lets off also. I guess one of these days I will have to experiment with it.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Its so you can slow down the amount of heat being produced by slowing down the addition of calcium. The more important point is to start with cold water, as you can see a temperature increase of 50* or more. It can get dangerous if you arnt careful!


----------

